
Pirate Bay’s Ipredator VPN Opens To The Public - kareemm
http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bays-ipredator-vpn-opens-to-the-public-090120/
======
brandon
I'd like to clarify the following quote from the article: " _Ipredator is
currently using the same platform as several other VPN franchises including
Relakks, which means it’s not really anything we haven’t seen before._ "

The term "platform" is pretty ambiguous, right? Is it the same PPTP server
software? Is it the same management webapp? In this case, it's actually the
same software, servers, bandwidth, and owners. I had a chance to poke around
during the closed beta last year and this is literally just a re-skin of
Relakks. Their logging policies, connection locality, and (unfortunately)
speed and reliability numbers are one and the same.

In short, there's some hype because this is tied to TPB, but the article gets
it quite right: its nothing we haven't seen before.

~~~
Estragon
The difference is that they have a track record which makes it seem very
likely that when someone subpoenas them for the identity associated with a
particular ongoing network activity, they will tell the plaintiffs to go fuck
themselves.

~~~
Groxx
Which makes this the only VPN I'd trust. I'd also trust them to take adequate
security so, if they're seized, nothing is revealed.

Gotta love TPB. Protecting your identity since... when did they start? Since
they started.

------
tdupree
From their FAQ->Security page: "For security reasons Ipredator do not use any
American software neither for encryption nor for any other part (we anticipate
that most users will in spite of that use an American OS), but there is noting
stopping an advanced user from accessing Ipredator with a more secure
operating system or use a specific VPN-client." I don't think I've seen a call
to use linux worded like this before..

------
ConnectionVPN
Our service <https://ConnectionVPN.com> uses OpenVPN (SSL 2048 bits, much more
secure than ipredator's PPTP). We are a Greek company with gateways in
Luxembourg and the US (with more countries on the way). Recommanded by CNET
and the NY Times :
[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/16/technology/internet/16vpn....](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/16/technology/internet/16vpn.html?pagewanted=all)

~~~
chaosmachine
I see you're mentioned in that article, but I don't see anything about a
recommendation.

~~~
ConnectionVPN
Wrong wording, sorry. "As seen on"...

------
bcl
I think their name choice is a bit unfortunate.

~~~
cake
It's a pun with the official "Intellectual Property Rights Enforcement
Directive (IPRED)" : <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPRED>

------
dlytle
Anyone aware of any legal issues with using this service in the United States?

I don't recall any, but I'm not really very up to date on the legal issues
involving encryption and/or VPNs.

~~~
bmalicoat
Don't know the legal issues but I do know it'd make your connection very slow.
Between encryption and sending every packet through Sweden, it would probably
not be worth the extra privacy benefit.

~~~
noelchurchill
I can confirm, I've been beta testing the ipredator for a while and it's
really slow.

------
tfh
What about performance? Is it going to be as slow as other VPN services?

